# Book Publishing Offer



## NineLives (Aug 23, 2016)

First a little background. For the last few years, I've been a content writer and blogger. Last year, I  created a relationship advice blog that still has a small following. I have also contributed articles (mostly in dating and relationship topics) to content sites like Thought Catalog, Huffington Post, Elite Daily, Bustle, etc. 

On one of those sites, my editor has been asking me if I was interested in republishing some of my own blog content on to their site. I agreed to have them republish several of my articles mainly because their following is huge and my blog is still pretty small. My blog has gotten a good deal of traffic from their site since I link my blog in my bio. They haven't paid me  yet, but they said I would be considered for a paid staff writing position if my articles performed particularly well on their site. I have been waiting to hear from them about that.

But then yesterday, my editor that has been syndicating my blog posts and another project coordinator emailed me with an offer for a book publishing deal. They said they  have enjoyed my work and that they run a small publishing house and have staff writers create books that they help promote and market on their site and social media. I have known about this for a while. They said I could either collaborate a "best of" book of my articles or come up with new content. 

Here's a snippet of their email. 

"We offer 40% royalties on digital/audio book sales and 15% on print book sales. Royalties are calculated off net cash collected and are paid once per quarter for collections in the previous quarter. We don’t do book tours or anything but can certainly help you market your book on (their site) and social media including a link to buy your book on all of your articles which often boosts sales."

I am excited to have the offer, but I wonder how good of a deal this is. Originally, what I had planned to do was write articles for their site, become a paid staff writer, drive traffic to my personal blog, wait until my blog took off with a larger audience, and  then after a couple of years, self publish my own book once I had a big enough following to make money from it. 

So I guess I just want some more experienced opinions on whether or not their offer is enough benefit to me. This is the first time I have been contacted by a publisher. I mean, it sounds like a good deal because their platform is way larger than the one I have for my blog. I could make a little bit of money now without waiting, but i also know they are trying to make a dollar too. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aquilo (Aug 24, 2016)

Can you name the publisher, Ninelives? I think I'd be asking what exactly comes out of 'net' and what exactly they mean: net income v net profit. Please see here: Writer Beware.


----------



## NineLives (Aug 24, 2016)

It's Thought Catalog Books. I asked them to send me a copy of the contract and I'm going to look it over. 

http://thoughtcatalog.com/book-faq/

My main concerns are how much money I'll actually get from sales and what is the main benefit to writers for working with them? (Money, exposure, credibility, etc)


----------



## NineLives (Aug 25, 2016)

It's Thought Catalog Books. (I posted a link but I guess it has to be approved). They said they'd send me a copy of the contract and I'll look it over before I sign it. 

My main concerns are how much money I'll actually get from sales, what they main benefit it for writers working with them (money, exposure, credibility, etc) Also, what rights I will and will not have.


----------



## Phil Istine (Aug 25, 2016)

My main concern would also be about this: ""We offer 40%  royalties on digital/audio book sales and 15% on print book sales.  *Royalties are calculated off net cash collected* and are paid once per  quarter for collections in the previous quarter."

I don't know how the 40% and 15% numbers compare, but I would definitely want a clearer definition of "net cash collected".
It may simply mean the percentage paid after the payment processor fee is deducted, but it could also be about after their own running costs are deducted i.e. a percentage of profit rather than turnover.  If they decide to pay themselves decent salaries, theoretically, the amount you get could be zero.


----------



## NineLives (Aug 25, 2016)

Ok I will ask them that, definitely. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Aquilo (Aug 25, 2016)

These guys: Thought Catalog

If that is them, on a huge positive: they have a good established readership and have been running since 2010, so with 6 years below their belt, they seem established enough to know their market and target readership.

 I'd check on the likes of amazon how their books selling, what their ratings are etc. E.g., here on Amazon.com

One of theirs on there with 113 ratings is interesting to take a look (the reviews etc). 

They do mention 'post-editorial', so I'm wondering how edits go with them. E.g., here:



> We work quickly, so if you send us a fully completed manuscript, we can  publish it in less than a month usually. However, it varies case by case  depending on editorial feedback (if requested), and other variables  such as cover design, etc.



'Requested feedback' would be something to ask about. E.g., Do they only edit if the author requests it, and is there a charge. A month's turnaround is mentioned, which is pretty fast overall, so it does suggest they handle work that's already close to publishing (e.g, a proof might be given, cover art etc).

That's if this is the right company.  

And, lol, I've downloaded one of theirs to give it a try!!


----------



## NineLives (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes, Aquilo, that is them. Thank you for your points to look for.


----------

